
Ask HN: ELI5 how a post I made on HN is resulting in ads targeting me? - samstave
I made a comment here on HN about shoes, mezlan shoes, and now I’m seeing tons of ads in my normal browsing activity for mezlan shoes.<p>Fuck this. And while I do love the shoes, I’m pissed off at HN for enabling this behavior.<p>How do I stop it? And HN @dang shame on you.
======
detaro
You did not maybe go to the domain you mention in the post about shoes, or
google the term to find it? From the outside, something like that seems a lot
more likely.

~~~
samstave
Ah that’s likely.

In my mind I thought I only mentioned them here on HN, thank you.

~~~
ColinWright

      > I’m pissed off at HN for enabling this
      > behavior ... HN @dang shame on you.
    

This might be a good time to reflect on how you apportion blame for something
that you don't currently understand, and which might have an innocent reason
behind it. I get that you were angry, but lashing out at people when in that
frame of mind is rarely helpful, and sometimes you get it wrong.

~~~
samstave
Sure this is a fair comment, aside from the fact I don’t believe I was
“lashing out” - and, you only learn by asking questions.

So sorry but not sorry. ;-) (in a nice way, not upset at you at all)

~~~
ColinWright
I wrote a lengthy reply to this to expand on my point and try to make it
clearer, but this isn't really the right place to put it, and your profile
doesn't have contact info. So I've copied it out into an external site for
people to click through to if they choose. It's here:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/RandomHash/01b535c4dfe0e250e083473...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/RandomHash/01b535c4dfe0e250e08347393d46561f.txt)

That deliberately won't last forever, so the link will fail after a while.

Just a random experiment.

~~~
samstave
I appreciate your reply. My apologies, and thank you.

~~~
ColinWright
kudos <fx: fist bump>

